# Topics > Operating systems > iOS >  iOS 12

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/ios/ios-12

iOS 12 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

OS 12 public beta: first look

Published on Jun 25, 2018




> Apple's preview of what iOS 12 can bring is here, if you're OK with installing a beta.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iOS 12 first look

Published on Jun 26, 2018




> It's been three weeks since Apple officially revealed iOS 12, and since then developers have been putting that new software update through the wringer. Now it's your turn: The company just dropped its first public iOS 12 beta build, and if you're feeling particularly brave, you can enroll in the beta program.


"Apple iOS 12 preview: It's all about the polish"
iOS 12 feels smoother and more stable.

by Chris Velazco
June 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

iOS 12 - Hands on review

Published on Sep 17, 2018




> iOS 12, the latest version of Apple’s iOS, is officially here. We took it for a spin to check out its new noteworthy features, and if it truly changes our smartphone habits for the better.
> 
> Now that the new iPhone XS, the XS Max and iPhone XR are here, iOS 12 is upon us. If you own an older iPhone or iPad don't fret. iOS 12 will work on nearly all older devices. Those users will just miss out on some of the new features enabled bu Apple's latest hardware upgrades.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 12 review: an update that will make your iPhone faster

Published on Sep 17, 2018




> iOS 12 is here and if you have an iPhone or iPad, you’re probably wondering, ‘Should I install the update or will it slow down my phone?’ While it may not be the flashiest update ever, it’s a solid improvement on the buggy iOS 11 with faster performance and much needed stability. Plus, the addition of new features like Screen Time, Memoji, ARKit 2, and Siri Shortcuts add even more ways to interact with your device.

----------

